# Got on red in st george



## Fourfingers (Jul 19, 2013)

We got down here on the island and weather was bad tried the bay that was a no go. Sceambled around and found a red fish pattern. Wife and daughter caught their first one. Need to say bet us on most caught on on day. They where all fired up they ant cutting us no slack on how they out fished us oneday. Best day yet. 21 reds keeper not count throw backs


----------



## Fourfingers (Jul 19, 2013)

daughters first red


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 19, 2013)

Awesome job! Keep putting that girl on those fish!


----------



## sea trout (Jul 20, 2013)

good catch!!!!!


----------



## Toffy (Jul 20, 2013)

*IMpressed*

That is great! I love that place!
Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Khondker (Jul 20, 2013)

Fourfingers said:


> We got down here on the island and weather was bad tried the bay that was a no go. Sceambled around and found a red fish pattern. Wife and daughter caught their first one. Need to say bet us on most caught on on day. They where all fired up they ant cutting us no slack on how they out fished us oneday. Best day yet. 21 reds keeper not count throw backsView attachment 741078



What did you use for bait?


----------



## Fourfingers (Jul 20, 2013)

Top water plug spook burkley gulp on poping cork and if it was really slow we used a sea rig with fresh shrimp . Good luck hope you catch some


----------

